# Father's day



## Lissa3120

What are you all planning to do about it?

I was just going to do a card and a bar of choccy... but it's FOB's first father's day and although we are on very strained terms at the minute... he text me today and we had a decent baby related conversation, and FOB was very nice.
So I thought i'll make the most of it and do it for my son, so I went on tesco photo and did him a personalized phone case for £6... not too bad! and then funkypigeon.com for a card...
I actually enjoyed doing it, even though I don't have time for FOB... it was nice to think that my son won't feel like I didn't bother... and at least him and his family can see I'm not as awful as they like to think.

Will you guys be doing anything for them?


----------



## jemmie1994

No he didn't do anything for me on mother's day (and we were still together then) so he's getting diddly squat off me


----------



## mememe84

Nope nothing from me I never got anything for any occassion even his own mother told me not to get him anything x


----------



## Natsku

Its not Fathers Day til November here but I think I'll get him a card at least even though he didn't do anything for Mother's Day.


----------



## Shezza84uk

I've always given him a card and a gift from her and I'll do the same this year he's an arse but never forgets mothers day or my bday x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I won't be doing anything for HIM, but I'm going to make Father's day special every year for my daughter so it's not something sad to think about because he's not around.


----------



## Gunnhilde

We usually do a gift for Grandpa on Father's day. The teachers at school usually ask me who it should be for because they don't want to offend. This year they asked about DF, but I think we should wait until after we're married for the whole dad thing to start.

FOB, or better yet basically sperm donor, has never seen DD so he gets nothing.


----------



## Laura2919

Absolutely eff all where FOB's concerned.


----------



## dustbunny

I was very very tempted to put the letter my solicitor asked me to write in a Fathers Day card but woke up this morning feeling that would be too cruel and harsh... so in short... nothing.


----------



## gracexxx

A VERY sarcastic card, just so he doesnt forget he actually has a daughter :winkwink:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I want to send him a fathers day card with my OHs name in it. Just to remind him he isn't a father, just a spoilt little brat. But I'm not doing anything for him. Will buy my grandad a card from LO though


----------



## Laura2919

^^ That made me chuckle... Spoilt little brat


----------



## Snowball

The ex hasn't questioned fathers day at all with me yet (no change there!). He said something like, "As it's fathers day soon... Can you get me an ipad?". To which I replied, "As it's fathers day soon... Can you start acting like one?".

I'll get him a little something from the kids but tbh I really begrudge it when he doesn't do hardly anything for them. Feels like I have to throw money at a day towards someone who doesn't put any effort towards living up to the title iykwim? :shrug:


----------



## Lissa3120

Snowball said:


> I'll get him a little something from the kids but tbh I really begrudge it when he doesn't do hardly anything for them. Feels like I have to throw money at a day towards someone who doesn't put any effort towards living up to the title iykwim? :shrug:


thats exactly how i feel, but for my sons sake i'll make an effort.... 
i didn't get anything for mother's day or my birthday, and LO was here for them both. But I'll be able to tell my son when he's older that all i've ever done is try.

but i won't be making this effort again it's only because it'll be his first father's day, but otherwise until DS is old enough to ask to get him something specifically, i'll do a basic chocolate bar and card. and then when DS does ask to get him something im putting a budget of like £5 - £10.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

He's getting nothing but a card from J, I still don't think he deserves anything else


----------



## ZombieQueen

I got my FOB a card that says something like "hey daddy, this is so you never ever forget" on the inside it says "that you are loved tons and tons!" With a little girl elephant standing on a daddy elephant.. it was the only card I could find that didn't say "thanks for being such a wonderful father" and its true as both myself and my little girl will always love him, he's still her dad.. even if he chose sleeping with other women over being with his wife and child.. but for my own satisfaction, I wrote a nice long note in it saying "even though you're going to miss..(lots of things) - your daughter will always love you in some way since you are her father" then I signed it from her..


----------



## lyonesse

Just what he got me for Mother's Day; box of chocolates and a card. Nothing personalized or particular, so he knows I've given it as much thought as he did (ie, none). When LO's older I'll put him in charge of choosing the card & pressie, so it's more from him than me.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

FOB didn't give me anything for mother's day, and we were still together. He expects something extravegent for Father's day. Haaaa. Funny.


----------



## Ceejay123

Snowball said:


> The ex hasn't questioned fathers day at all with me yet (no change there!). He said something like, "As it's fathers day soon... Can you get me an ipad?". To which I replied, "As it's fathers day soon... Can you start acting like one?".
> 
> I'll get him a little something from the kids but tbh I really begrudge it when he doesn't do hardly anything for them. Feels like I have to throw money at a day towards someone who doesn't put any effort towards living up to the title iykwim? :shrug:



Haha that really made me chuckle! x


----------



## RaRalalala

Not a thing, he likes to pretend he's father of the year already and she's only 2 and a half weeks old and he's yet to actually do anything other than see her for a total of ten minutes.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Maybe its because everyone has a different relationship with their ex, but i can't even imagine getting him anything for fathers day lol. I asked LO yesterday what he wanted to do for fathers day, and he said " I am just going to tell Ben i love him, because he just had a birthday" hahah, Ben is my BF ... says it all really don't it lol x


----------



## Dream.dream

my son doesnt do anything for his bio dad, i honestly dont think he desreves it, for fathers day his first year he gave a card to my dad and this year my dad and my OH are getting card because they are more father figures to my son then his dad is, 

the daycare also knows if they do fathers day crafts not to make it to his dad that its for grandpa so it workis out fine . I dont think my sons dad deserves to be called dad let alone get anything from me


----------



## stevon111

I wonder if I'll get anything for fathers day...I've always been there fir my daughter right from the stat even tough it was my ex gf who was the 1 who cheated on me...I got my x a mothers day card and a 10 pound voucher ..and got nothing for my birthday from my x (not even a card) sadly ...so I wonder if I will get anything for fathers day from her ..even just a card...hmmmm


----------



## Laura2919

Well I sent FOB a card. Lol. It wasn't one of those 'your the best dad in the world' cards. 

It said 'dad, this isn't just a card, its your present as well' :haha:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I did nothing for FOB. Gave OH a fathers day card though. He's been more of a dad in 3 months than sperm donor has since conception.


----------



## tooyoung

dustbunny said:


> I was very very tempted to put the letter my solicitor asked me to write in a Fathers Day card but woke up this morning feeling that would be too cruel and harsh... so in short... nothing.

can I ask what the solicitor wanted you to write in the card? :blush:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I did for him what he did for me for Mother's day... I sent him a text.


----------



## teal

Absolutely nothing. I do wonder if he feels any sort of guilt when he see's adverts etc for fathers day.


----------

